# Wise words of the day!



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So true!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

K.B. said:


> !
> View attachment 211927


I love this


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

\


K.B. said:


> !
> View attachment 211927


I know where this is coming from. I just hope that you can see that you should take your own advice. That's all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Because you are right, does not mean that I am wrong. It just means I am looking at it from a different perspective.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Because you are right, does not mean that I am wrong. It just means I am looking at it from a different perspective.


I really like this one! I need to save it somewhere.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Because you are right, does not mean that I am wrong. It just means I am looking at it from a different perspective.


This reminds me of a quote from the movie "The Big Lebowski". The rival bowler comes up to the main guys (Walter and The Dude) and starts bragging about how he's going to win the bowling tournament and "Walter's" response? "Well, that's just like your opinion, man." 😂 My family uses that quote all the time when we don't agree with someone else.😆


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> \
> I know where this is coming from. I just hope that you can see that you should take your own advice. That's all I'm going to say on the matter.


Excuse me..... I wouldn't have put it up there if I didn't follow the advice!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Spend every minute with the people you love  you never know when something will happen! My dad's not doing good, his heart is only working at 20% and they want to put a defibrillator in him.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry about your father. That’s really tough to go through. I hope the defibrillator improves things.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks @FizzyGoats


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

K.B. said:


> Excuse me..... I wouldn't have put it up there if I didn't follow the advice!


I'm sorry if I offended you. I took offense at this thread at first because I thought it was backlash at the forum for what happened on that other thread.

I have struggled with a temper for many many years and sometimes it is very difficult for me to not get involved when arguments happen. I am so proud that this forum does not allow arguing because if it did, it would not allow the whole community to benefit from everyone's knowledge. We would create gaps between each other, and not want to take everyone's advice just because of personal issues. That would not be fair to the goats. We should always take another person's advice, not based on how we feel about them, but base on whether it is good advice.

I hope we can move past what is in the past and only go forward with peace. ☮


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you. I took offense at this thread at first because I thought it was backlash at the forum for what happened on that other thread.
> 
> I have struggled with a temper for many many years and sometimes it is very difficult for me to not get involved when arguments happen. I am so proud that this forum does not allow arguing because if it did, it would not allow the whole community to benefit from everyone's knowledge. We would create gaps between each other, and not want to take everyone's advice just because of personal issues. That would not be fair to the goats. We should always take another person's advice, not based on how we feel about them, but base on whether it is good advice.
> 
> I hope we can move past what is in the past and only go forward with peace.


It's ok, I'm not the best at interpretation of text... it's not backlash, just thought we could all use some wise words!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@MellonFriend not the best of times for me right now!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

K.B. said:


> @MellonFriend not the best of times for me right now!


I understand. I'm sorry that you are going through some rough times. It's always good to remember (giving some wise words to myself here 😅) that we don't know what's going on in a user's personal life that could cause them to act a certain way. I'm truly sorry that this all happened and sending virtual hugs to you for any problems you may be having in your personal life.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks @MellonFriend it means a lot


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for your dad.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Prayers for your dad.


Thanks toth!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

"I would rather walk with a friend in the dark, than alone in the light" -- Helen Keller


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> "I would rather walk with a friend in the dark, than alone in the light" -- Helen Keller


Good one!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Not wise words but funny!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

K.B. said:


> !
> View attachment 211979


Yes!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

True @Tanya


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Another funny!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

True!!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Aww little ducky!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

*“To have regret is to be disappointed with yourself and your choices. Those who are wise, see their life like stepping stones across a great river. Everyone misses a stone from time to time. No one can cross the river without getting wet. Success is measured by your arrival on the other side, not on how muddy your shoes are. Regrets are only felt by those who do not understand life’s purpose. They become so disillusioned that they stand still in the river and do not take the next leap.” ** -- Colleen Houck*


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Good one!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol little angel muffin!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Life is good!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Encourage!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 211993
> 
> View attachment 211996


These made me actually laugh out loud (and choke on a little Diet Pepsi, but totally worth it).


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> These made me actually laugh out loud (and choke on a little Diet Pepsi, but totally worth it).


Sorry Fizzy!! 🤣 😬 I thought they were hilarious as well!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

K.B. said:


> !
> View attachment 211949


I love this


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 211993
> 
> View attachment 211996


I had to steal that angel muffin one lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them all.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Because you are right, does not mean that I am wrong. It just means I am looking at it from a different perspective.


Here's one that goes with this!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Your incredible!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awww


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

True!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

For sure!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ugh... wouldn't post the picture right!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Weird is right!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

And this too shall pass.....


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt! ---- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt! ---- Abraham Lincoln


I quote this often. It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This is kind of an eerie coincident, I was thinking about this same phrase during morning chores. Just couldn't quite remember the exact wording. Then poof, there it is.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Another funny!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This was from NCIS. "If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always got"
This is mine, which I have to re-learn every day! "There are no shortcuts when it comes to goats"!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Haha! I just had to share to share these!! 🤣


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes it is!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Instead count your blessings!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

You can whip a skunk, but is it worth it? Meaning sometime winning a quarrel leaves u worse off.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Just breathe!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

This poem is too beautiful n 
powerful on human friendship❤💚💖

🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺

Sip your Tea
Nice and Slow
No one Ever knows
when it’s Time to Go,
There’ll be no Time
to enjoy the Glow,
So sip your Tea
Nice and Slow.

Life is too Short but
feels pretty Long,
There’s too Much to do, so much going Wrong,
And Most of the Time You Struggle to be Strong,
Before it’s too Late
and it’s time to Go,
Sip your Tea
Nice and Slow.

Some Friends stay,
others Go away,
Loved ones are Cherished but not all will Stay.
Kids will Grow up
and Fly away.
There’s really no Saying how Things will Go,
So sip your Tea
Nice and Slow.

In the End it’s really
all about understanding Love 
For this World 
and in the Stars above,
Appreciate and Value who truly Cares,
Smile and Breathe
and let your Worries go,
So Just Sip your Tea
Nice and Slow."

🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺

When I'm dead.
Your tears will flow
But I won't know
Cry with me now instead.

You will send flowers, 
But I won't see
Send them now instead

You'll say words of praise 
But I won't hear.
Praise me now instead

You'll forget my faults,
But I won't know.....
Forget them now instead.

You'll miss me then,
But I won't feel.
Miss me now, instead.

You'll wish You could have spent more time with me,
Spend it now instead

When you hear I'm gone, you'll find your way to my house to pay condolence but we haven't even spoken in years.
Look for me now. 

_"Spend time with every person around you, and help them with whatever you have to make them happy, your families, friends and acquaintances._
_Make them feel Special because you never know when time will take them away from you forever._

Alone I can 'Say' but together we can 'Talk'.
Alone I can 'Enjoy' but together we can 'Celebrate' 
Alone I can 'Smile' but together we can 'Laugh'

That's the BEAUTY of Human Relations. 
We are nothing without each other 

So Stay Connected!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Love it!


----------

